# Video of rotating pen



## captainkirk73 (Jun 3, 2016)

Hi Folks,
I am wanting to make a short video of my pen whilst it is rotating to try and show all the angles, much like you would do when you hold it in your hand.  Any ideas on how to create a contraption that will rotate the pen around it's long axis nice and slow?  I wonder if there might be some way of holding it in the lathe and rotating it by hand?
Cheers.
Jon.


----------



## flyitfast (Jun 3, 2016)

I have used one of these and they work pretty good.

Amazon.com: HDE (TM) Rotating Mini Display Stand - Solar Powered: Home & Kitchen

It is on Amazon and they have several other options.
They work with minimum light.

Gordon


----------



## BradG (Jun 3, 2016)

Jon, if you want to build something, then pick up a replacement motor for a microwave turntable. 2.5RPM


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jun 3, 2016)

If you have just about any DC motor that's several hundred rpm or less you can can get a PWM for less than $10 to regulate the speed down to very slow.  Very easy and obvious how to wire.

Amazon.com: pwm


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 3, 2016)

If you are good with Photoshop you can do stills.


----------



## Marmotjr (Jun 29, 2016)

BRobbins629 said:


> If you have just about any DC motor that's several hundred rpm or less you can can get a PWM for less than $10 to regulate the speed down to very slow.  Very easy and obvious how to wire.
> 
> Amazon.com: pwm



I was thinking an Arduino, but that's a whole 'nother ball of wax  (Looks at the stack of 40 ATTINY84's I misordered a while ago).


----------

